
How Hackers Infiltrate Open Source Projects - URfejk
https://www.darkreading.com/application-security/how-hackers-infiltrate-open-source-projects-/d/d-id/1335072
======
gus_massa
It looks difficult to gain the thrust of the maintainer to be able to merge
something under the hood. They show one example. Is there another example or
it was an isolate event?

